# Where to get Live Mealworms Online...?



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone know a good place to get live mealworms online? I went to get my 2 week supply today and found our one and only pet store has closed down. It leaves me with two options, both are 1.5 hours away. I need a source just to hold me over until I read up on farming mealworms, then I'll be creating my own supply.

Loki is my main concern, a shy and timid guy who hates the light like a vampire, except he'll come out in full room lights and his cage light to get at those mealies (and promptly runs when I turn around to see what strange noise I was hearing). I've discovered he loves chicken, so he's been getting a few pinches of that to hold him over (again, enough to come out in full light which he just did to me, so cute).

I didn't search because I figured someone here might know of a good source, my luck I'd find the one site that sells ones that'll die between their place and my arctic outpost.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't have any help to offer but if you do manage to raise your own, let me know what you did! All the websites make it sound sooooo easy. So far, all I've managed to do is use up a whole lot of carrots and grow some pretty huge mealies. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Fluker Farms sells them online, that's where I was thinking of getting some bulk mealies from because I usually get their live ones at the pet store. I tried farming them but didn't take in consideration how long it takes for the life cycle and ended up running out lol


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Puffers, no idea where to get them online, but I just wanted to add about farming them- I farmed mealworms when I was as young as six (I was a weird kid...) so it's really, really easy. Don't let the whole "farming" word scare you away. I'd like to get back into it as it's so much more cost effective and very little work, but I don't really have anywhere to keep them in my tiny apartment right now. If you have the right environment (it's been many years for me, but I seem to remember they like fairly dark and cool environments- but it's possible that my mother just made me keep them in the basement because she didn't want them in the house!) and a tiny bit of time, you can have a pretty healthy heard fairly quickly and for a while. I was originally given five or six mealies, and I managed to keep my herd alive for... well, I remember having them till I was at least 12, maybe longer. 

The weird part was that I just kept them as pets instead of feeding them to other pets. 

Best of luck either way!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

So, jinglesharks managed to raise a healthy thriving little community at 6 and I can't get one new little icky mealie to show up. :evil: 

After a little more research, I think I just gave up to easy. They have to be beetles to mate, right? Well, considering I never got to the beetle stage, the chance of babies was probably pretty low.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like wormman.com. But have a difficult time completing an order. Can never find the right button to check-out. (I have sent them an e-mail). I think I bought some red wigglers from him before. And they came quickly & alive. 
I briefly thought of going to petco.com. However, whenever I go into the Petco store, I have to open every container & pick the one that has the fewest # of dead mealies/waxworms. It's frustrating because I think they stay at the store too long & you end up getting fewer that you paid for. But I noticed that they get their mealies/waxworms from Timberlinefisheries.com, so I was thinking of just going directly with them. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

When I need to add to my mealie farm, I usually buy from here: http://www.sunshinemealworms.com/

The people are very friendly and I've met them in person at local reptile expos. They have great prices, the only thing I hate is shipping...


----------



## Vita-mealies (Mar 16, 2011)

We have vitamin enriched live mealworms that we call "vita-mealies®". We raise them on a diet of all-organic wheat bran, soy protein powder, calcium derived from oyster shells (the only form of organic calcium) and hawaiian spirulina. Many years of trial and error went into the development of our mealies and once we finally hit upon the current formula, we knew we had "it".
Come check us out at http://www.vita-mealie.weebly.com  Your Hedgies will be so happy you did!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Vita-mealies said:


> We have vitamin enriched live mealworms that we call "vita-mealies®". We raise them on a diet of all-organic wheat bran, soy protein powder, calcium derived from oyster shells (the only form of organic calcium) and hawaiian spirulina. Many years of trial and error went into the development of our mealies and once we finally hit upon the current formula, we knew we had "it".
> Come check us out at http://www.vita-mealie.weebly.com  Your Hedgies will be so happy you did!


wow


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we ordered crickets online just a few days ago because the ones the local Petco sells are old and dying. we've lost our patience.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> we ordered crickets online just a few days ago because the ones the local Petco sells are old and dying. we've lost our patience.


I'm at the same point with our local one too. I can usually find at least one container that is passable but when I get them home they start dieing off even though I always put them in a bigger container with good food and bedding. I never had the problem at the one Pet store I used to be able to get them at and wonder if they are being refrigerated too long with no food or something. A lot of them seem to have the dark bands on them like they are dehydrated.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey,

You can get really cheap live bugs from http://www.reptilekings.com

They are really cheap and shipping is fast. .

Good luck.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so we got crickets from this place: http://www.ghann.com/

they're a step up from the Petco ones.

also, i couldn't resist Vita-Mealies. they've arrived today looking plump & healthy.


----------

